# Lund Dealer Recommendation



## 3BMF’s (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats on the new purchase, I’m sure you will be having some sleepless nights dream about that ,lol, It will be worth the wait nothing you could of done about that timing. What model did you go with?


----------



## crappieJoe (Feb 22, 2018)

3BMF’s said:


> Congrats on the new purchase, I’m sure you will be having some sleepless nights dream about that ,lol, It will be worth the wait nothing you could of done about that timing. What model did you go with?


Thanks, I went with the 1650 angler ss. With all this down time it’s given me a chance to research rigging. I have a pile of accessories and a good plan of attack to make it all work for all the crappie, bass, and walleye fishing that my son and I do.


----------



## 3BMF’s (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice work and definitely a jigging machine. It’s pretty amazing what kinda layout you can get on a 1650 boat now adays, Full bow ,storage and livewell with nice rod lockers on the side with a good price. I bought my Lund strictly for river jigging,pan fish and pimping around the lake while my wife has her mixed drinks on the bow. Truly a all purpose boat ,lol
Did you get the bow trolling motor and electronics to go with it?


----------



## crappieJoe (Feb 22, 2018)

3BMF’s said:


> Nice work and definitely a jigging machine. It’s pretty amazing what kinda layout you can get on a 1650 boat now adays, Full bow ,storage and livewell with nice rod lockers on the side with a good price. I bought my Lund strictly for river jigging,pan fish and pimping around the lake while my wife has her mixed drinks on the bow. Truly a all purpose boat ,lol
> Did you get the bow trolling motor and electronics to go with it?


I’m impressed with the storage, I don’t think there’s any wasted space on a Lund boat anymore. The rod locker on the port side holds 8’9” rods, amazing for a boat that size! I went with Lunds fish ready package... 55lb Minn Kota, helix5, and 2 bank charger. After researching trolling motors I’ll probably upgrade to a terrova and helix 7 or 9 for the bow over the winter. 

Those crossover’s are nice too! My brother in-law has a 2018 1875 impact, real close to the crossover...after being in his boat I decided I needed a Lund too lol.


----------



## 3BMF’s (Apr 2, 2010)

Well that will definitely get you started and go from there. I kinda went into the trolling motor and electronics blind and just took the sales guys opinions on what other people where buying. I can say this thought I have a helix 9 on dash and a 5 on bow and I love the 9 so much I never really use the 5 it’s just not what I thought it would be. Definitely gonna look into a 7 sometime. I would love another 9 but I think with the size of it could get in the way. With the trolling motor remote I tend to spend most My time behind the windshield anyway so the 9 is fun to play with. It’s amazing how we can spend a crap load of money and still be looking to upgrade. I have definitely learned a ton since I got mine. Shoot I still look at all the new boats and get excited


----------



## crappieJoe (Feb 22, 2018)

3BMF’s said:


> Well that will definitely get you started and go from there. I kinda went into the trolling motor and electronics blind and just took the sales guys opinions on what other people where buying. I can say this thought I have a helix 9 on dash and a 5 on bow and I love the 9 so much I never really use the 5 it’s just not what I thought it would be. Definitely gonna look into a 7 sometime. I would love another 9 but I think with the size of it could get in the way. With the trolling motor remote I tend to spend most My time behind the windshield anyway so the 9 is fun to play with. It’s amazing how we can spend a crap load of money and still be looking to upgrade. I have definitely learned a ton since I got mine. Shoot I still look at all the new boats and get excited


I’m glad you mentioned the 9 possibly being too big up front. I did the same thing with electronics at the dealer. We’ve been fishing out of a 1988 16’ sylvan with out dated electronics for 10 yrs, I’m amazed at how far things have improved in that amount of time! Thanks for the input!


----------

